# Recent Shop Updates



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

Most of my shop time for the past month has been spent on making some changes to the shop itself, rather than 'real' projects. Not that this hasn't been a 'project'!

Now, I can't say there was anything 'wrong' with my previous table saw set up. I bought the Jet 3hp saw around 2001 when it was packaged with an extension table, router lift and router. As with most saws made then and earlier, the blade guard came off and sat on the shelf. So, no splitter and I was too lazy to try alternative products. Call me very cautious or lucky, but I've never had a bad experience. I like my TS surround tables because I can lay a 4' x 8' sheet up and have full support while cutting.










Two things (actually three, if you count LOML) motivated me to make some changes: 1) A new table saw with a good implementation of a riving knife; 2) The Incra table saw fence and rail system. Installing the new saw with Incra rails meant some modifications to my surround tables. There are three tables, but they're tied together for stability and have electrical wiring strung under them, so I had to cut them down in place. I also took the time to change out all of the legs to have adjustability for leveling. The surfaces of the tables were in pretty good shape but I needed to remove the miter tracks and fill the slots. I had thought about installing laminate top surfaces for several years and took this opportunity to do it. Here's what I ended up with - for now.










My old router lift was a Jet Exacta lift (Jess-Em Mast-R-Lift) that worked just fine. I updated the router to an M12V a few years ago, so I had a good system working. But, now I'm a little older (and more cranky) and wanted a system that will allow easy bit changes above the table. So, enter the Incra (Jess-Em) Mast-R-Lift II and P-C 7518-2 3.25hp router motor.










I haven't used the router and lift yet, except to test and make sure they function. The saw and Incra fence have seen plenty of use already. The accuracy of the fence is exactly as advertised - calibrate it to your blade and trust it.

I'm lovin' it that LOML is always supportive of things I want to do with my shop. Of course, now she's talking about new sofa and loveseat for the family room!


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks really good man. You went from one awesome setup to another.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

does the bench to the right of the saw in any way interfere with the movement of the incra fence when ripping very wide material?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bill, just two things…
1. Did you inherit money?
2. Maybe it is just the photo but is your saw table top sitting below your out feed table?
3. OK, three things…very nice setup.


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

@toolie: The bench to the right is an extension for my miter saw. I cut out the face so the Incra carriage will slide inside. I can get at least 54" cut width.

@DKV: 1. Ha! I wish!!! There are usually two comments I get from people. 1) With everything you have tied up in tools, you could have one heck of a boat! Yeah. What's your point????? 2) With a shop like this, when do you have time to play golf? Duhhhhhhhhhh…...................................

@DKV: 2. The outfeed table is between 1/8" and 1/4" below the saw table.

Thanks to everyone for you comments!


----------

